# anyone been fishing ottertail with this cold weather?



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has been gettin any on ottertail lake? I have a cabin on there and wanted to do some fishin but don't wanna travel 4 hours to not even get a bite. I not askin for any locations just wondering if anyone has been gettin any?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

My cousin fishes it all the time. We were out there about three weeks ago and the walleyes were biting OK and so were the perch. Talked to him last week and he said everything has pretty much shut down. He moved his house off there after this weather hit.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

thanks 4 the input, my buddy did good out there a few weeks back but i have had a bad feeling about it now


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah, until this weather changes i wont be fishin ANY lakes...


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

well i decided to give it a try, mainly because if i go home my boss is gonna sell me his portable house for a very good deal. Im really doubting we'll catch much if anything at all, but ill let ya know how we did


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Good luck! :wink:


----------

